# Beta Testers Wanted



## rbautch

I'm in the process of overhauling the Zipper to make it simpler and easier to use. If anyone is interested in helping me test the latest beta version and proofing the new instructions, please PM me. Prerequisites are a 6.2 image and a lba48-aware boot disc.


----------



## SteelersFan

Wow, what could be simpler and easier than the existing Zipper? You're the best.


----------



## dishdudes

rbautch said:


> I'm in the process of overhauling the Zipper to make it simpler and easier to use. If anyone is interested in helping me test the latest beta version and proofing the new instructions, please PM me. Prerequisites are a 6.2 image and a lba48-aware boot disc.


Easier than zipper? I guess people can mail you the drive and you do it..


----------



## mgmrick

Just a suggestion.....more reboots. I just got done setting up this newest online acess for my hacked tivo's. I had to reboot 3 out of 4 tivos as telnet was not working. Reboot always fixes my tivos. They seem to lose there hacked info over time and they are rebooting 2 times a week now as planned

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for the offers to help test the new beta. Here is the new Zipper, and instructions are attached. One of the things I'm most interested in is if the Zipper installs an image properly and continues on with the rest of the script.


----------



## dishdudes

So basically this becomes an all in one cd?


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> So basically this becomes an all in one cd?


Yep.


----------



## BigBearf

I am interested in testing. I use a Mac Powerbook to assemble and burn my Zipper installation disks and then put them in an ancient Dell 300D to run the Zipper. Any way to accommodate Mac users. I know Gunny is a Mac-ster. I would be glad to try and help 
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

BigBearf said:


> I am interested in testing. I use a Mac Powerbook to assemble and burn my Zipper installation disks and then put them in an ancient Dell 300D to run the Zipper. Any way to accommodate Mac users. I know Gunny is a Mac-ster. I would be glad to try and help
> BigBearf


Ah. I forgot about you Mac people. This version of the Zipper includes a dos batch script to manipulate files and isos. Can you run a batch script on a Mac?


----------



## danny7481

i been wondering if you guys were gonna make a zipper 2.0


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

The Zipper sequel will have a new name - "Velcro."


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> Ah. I forgot about you Mac people. This version of the Zipper includes a dos batch script to manipulate files and isos. Can you run a batch script on a Mac?


Nope
I'll look at it though and see if I can do anything with apple script


----------



## dishdudes

Ok compiled the CD after a few errors, missing kernels etc (my fault)  I got this..

Zipper.sh: Line 367 syntax error unexpected end of file

Did I do something wrong?

Chuck


----------



## Gunnyman

Ok Mac users
get dosbox for OS X from http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/news.php?show_news=1
put it and all your zipper tools in a folder. execute dos box
make a mount point for the zipper stuff
by doing mount c ./
then type c:
then execute the zipper batch file.


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> Ok compiled the CD after a few errors, missing kernels etc (my fault) I got this..
> 
> Zipper.sh: Line 367 syntax error unexpected end of file
> 
> Did I do something wrong?
> 
> Chuck


Nope. Try this version of zipper.sh.

edit: file removed. Use the most current version in the link I posted.


----------



## rbautch

Does any have or is willing to purchase a dlink dub-e100 rev b1 for some testing?


----------



## Tivogre

Good work!

Worked cleanly for me on the SECOND attempt.... The documentation (and the screen shot on page 2) does not show the VMLINUX_.GZ that IS required.

I had to add it and re-burn the CD after getting an error message that it was missing.

I like the reorganization of several log files so they are tivoweb accessible.

Is there an easy way to update my OTHER tivos the same way.

Also, an actual list of what EXACTLY is done by the zipper, and what directories contatin what would be helpful in the dicumentation.

Another suggestion (from long ago).

If installing ncid, ASK if this will be the primary (server) unit or a client unit; correctly start ncidd only on the server; point other clients to its IP.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for testing. Did you let the Zipper install an image or use an already-imaged drive? The missing kernel is an issue I have to correct. It shouldn't be looking for it in the root of the CD, and you shouldnt have to add it since it's already on the PTV boot disc. If you have a recent version of the boot disc, please check it for a tool called "tivopart". Mine is an other disc, and it's not on there. Thanks for the suggestions, and keep them coming in case I forget. I'll have another beta ready sometime this weekend.

By the way, I worked on the design of the "Springfield Interchange" several years ago. Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Tivogre

I started with a fresh drive and let the universal CD install the image.

That part worked great... once I re-made the CD with the "missing" kernel.

The exchange is coming along... but DAMN it is confusing. I can't imaging navigating it as an out of towner. It DOES do a good job splitting up flows and eliminating some of the "mixing bowl" effect.

Perhaps once it's all finished, and they put up correct signage (which they need WELL in advance to make sure folks are in the right lanes early), it'll be all good.

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## titleistmd

This may be a dumb question. But I assume if you wanted to rezipper you have to pull the drives out of the tivo. If not are there any instruction on how to do it over a network. Second, if you already have your tivos up and running is there any advantage to rezipper?

by the way I tried this on one my units and it ran flawlessly. phillips dvr704.


----------



## rbautch

Have to pull the drive. Nope, no reason to re-zipper.


----------



## dishdudes

Tivogre said:


> Good work!
> 
> Worked cleanly for me on the SECOND attempt.... The documentation (and the screen shot on page 2) does not show the VMLINUX_.GZ that IS required.
> 
> I had to add it and re-burn the CD after getting an error message that it was missing.
> 
> I like the reorganization of several log files so they are tivoweb accessible.
> 
> Is there an easy way to update my OTHER tivos the same way.
> 
> Also, an actual list of what EXACTLY is done by the zipper, and what directories contatin what would be helpful in the dicumentation.
> 
> Another suggestion (from long ago).
> 
> If installing ncid, ASK if this will be the primary (server) unit or a client unit; correctly start ncidd only on the server; point other clients to its IP.


I did the same thing with the missing VMLINUX_.GZ, thought I skipped a step but guess it wasn't in the directions. I downloaded the newest LBA 48 cd because I couldn't find the original iso, I made one with my old cd but didn't trust it. But it worked fine. I did install the image then it rebooted and I went thru the same process again but selected not to install the image, worked fine... I'll look for the newer version and try again.. Thanks, it's nice to have it all in one disc ready to go.. Chuck


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for testing. The latest version is now posted - use the link in post 5.


----------



## jkast

So... I notice you are asking for users with the 6.2 image. Is it going to work for the hr10-250 owners with 3.1.5f?


----------



## Tivogre

Sooo.... to be clear, I looked at the new instructions and they are the same WRT the kernel. 

I assume you changed the SOFTWARE so that file is no longer requires vs. changing the disk build instructions?


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> Sooo.... to be clear, I looked at the new instructions and they are the same WRT the kernel.
> 
> I assume you changed the SOFTWARE so that file is no longer requires vs. changing the disk build instructions?


Correct. The kernel is already on the PTV lba48 boot CD. I just had to tell the script where to look for it.


----------



## rbautch

jkast said:


> So... I notice you are asking for users with the 6.2 image. Is it going to work for the hr10-250 owners with 3.1.5f?


Yes, that will work too.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Thanks for testing. The latest version is now posted - use the link in post 5.


so Russ, if I hack using your version of the Zipper instead of the 1.7 Zipper version, it's more easier and simpler to hack with then? thanks


----------



## rbautch

Yes. The big difference is that you only need one CD and don't have to do any disc swapping or rebooting. When I finish testing this beta, it will officially become version 2.0, and get posted on the Zipper website.


----------



## danny7481

theres nothing new included in this new version of the zipper?


----------



## rbautch

No.


----------



## Tivogre

Nothing new?

At least since the last version I had, there has been some relocation of applications and logs.

This makes it more compatible with tivoweb.

I'd still like a comprehensive list of things I need to change to move the logs / apps on my other zippered Tivos to match the new version.


----------



## rbautch

Log fixes were made in the enhancement script a couple versions ago. Look for the readme file in the /enhacements directory and the version history doc on the zipper disk for more information about what happened when.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Yes. The big difference is that you only need one CD and don't have to do any disc swapping or rebooting. When I finish testing this beta, it will officially become version 2.0, and get posted on the Zipper website.


oh sounds very good to me, just waiting for you to make it official then and have it posted up :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rmax

rbautch said:


> Does any have or is willing to purchase a dlink dub-e100 rev b1 for some testing?


I have this adapter and am willing to do some testing for you. I am not to linux literate but am more than willing to learn and help.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks anyway, but no longer needed. JamieP got hold of one himself and is currently backporting drivers for it.


----------



## dishdudes

I'll try this again tomorrow with the new version, but I had to reboot after the image install to get mine to work properly. 

I'll let you know the results on tomorrows attempt with the latest script.
Chuck


----------



## Jgriffi104

I've assembled all the files for the Beta Zipper Disk. When I download the tivotools.tar file and unzip I end up with tivotools[1].tar with 1.08 mb. I then double clicked the zipper_isomaker.bat and it said I forgot to add tivotools.tar and exited.
I then renamed the file tivotools.tar and tried again. Again the same you forgot to add tivotools.tar.

What am I doing wrong?

John Griffin


----------



## rbautch

Jgriffi104 said:


> I've assembled all the files for the Beta Zipper Disk. When I download the tivotools.tar file and unzip I end up with tivotools[1].tar with 1.08 mb. I then double clicked the zipper_isomaker.bat and it said I forgot to add tivotools.tar and exited.
> I then renamed the file tivotools.tar and tried again. Again the same you forgot to add tivotools.tar.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> John Griffin


Did you put it in the zipper_tools subdirectory?


----------



## Jgriffi104

rbautch said:


> Did you put it in the zipper_tools subdirectory?


Yes, it's in the zipper_tools subdirectory. But it is still showing a winzip icon. I can't unzip it any more.

John Griffin


----------



## rbautch

Try editing the batch script to remove the line that checks for that file.


----------



## dishdudes

Well I tried the computer side and it worked like a champ, installed the image then right to the zipper install No Reboot! 

I'll try the drive in a Tivo this weekend but great work to rbautch for the new script! Will this natively support the Airlink adapters now?


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

rbautch said:


> Have to pull the drive. Nope, no reason to re-zipper.


Understandable - but how would one upgrade the drivers that the zipper installs for you? Can I run one of the scripts you made after ftp'ing the updated file (which one for all new drivers?) ?

What would you reccomend doing (this is to mak my old zipper TiVo's work with the airlink ASOHOUSB nics )

Thanks in advance . . .

DXB


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

dishdudes said:


> Will this natively support the Airlink adapters now?


According to the Zipper Wiki it does. I can also attest that on the HR10 I just redid it works no prob with Zipper 1.7.

DXB


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> I'll try the drive in a Tivo this weekend but great work to rbautch for the new script! Will this natively support the Airlink adapters now?


Yes. And the Linksys USB200M ver.2. Thanks for testing!


----------



## rbautch

Draven X. Byrne said:


> Understandable - but how would one upgrade the drivers that the zipper installs for you? Can I run one of the scripts you made after ftp'ing the updated file (which one for all new drivers?) ?
> 
> What would you reccomend doing (this is to mak my old zipper TiVo's work with the airlink ASOHOUSB nics )
> 
> Thanks in advance . . .
> 
> DXB


Use the script I posted in the Zipper thread within the last week or so. That thread grows faster than my weeds.


----------



## dishdudes

Looks like Outpost is out of the Gig adapters now.. Any other source?


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

The guy I spoke to at Fry's yesterday stated they'll be running the Airlink ASOHOUSB sale again for $1.99 through Labor Day now. Call your local Fry's .. . . 

DXB


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

rbautch said:


> Use the script I posted in the Zipper thread within the last week or so. That thread grows faster than my weeds.


No doubt . . . 

Any clue as to post number as that thread is getting harder and harder to search in . . .

DXB


----------



## dlmcmurr

Draven X. Byrne said:


> No doubt . . .
> 
> Any clue as to post number as that thread is getting harder and harder to search in . . .
> 
> DXB


Try this one: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4298129&&#post4298129. It's post #7035 in that thread.

Dave


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

dlmcmurr said:


> Try this one: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4298129&&#post4298129. It's post #7035 in that thread.
> 
> Dave


Thanks much . . . .


----------



## inbead

where on the lba48 cd is the kernel??

I have the cd with enhancement. I can't find it. my killinithdrd command fails and dd asks for the image of kernel

thank


----------



## Gunnyman

its in a folder called s2kernels


----------



## undertow

I tried out your new version of Zipper on a DSR704 this morning and everything went perfectly. Great documentation and nicely written script guys! Assembly of the boot CD was a breeze and I had it install over the existing v6.2 image on the drive.

The only problem I ran into was the Windows XP telnet issue. I used these commands mentioned in the support thread by Gunnyman and they worked fine though:

telnet <enter>
unset crlf <enter>
open (tivoipaddress) <enter>

You might want to add that to the instructions (or the FAQ) since a lot of users will be doing this with XP.

Anyway, thanks again guys!


----------



## rbautch

undertow said:


> I tried out your new version of Zipper on a DSR704 this morning and everything went perfectly. Great documentation and nicely written script guys! Assembly of the boot CD was a breeze and I had it install over the existing v6.2 image on the drive.
> 
> The only problem I ran into was the Windows XP telnet issue. I used these commands mentioned in the support thread by Gunnyman and they worked fine though:
> 
> telnet <enter>
> unset crlf <enter>
> open (tivoipaddress) <enter>
> 
> You might want to add that to the instructions (or the FAQ) since a lot of users will be doing this with XP.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again guys!


Good suggestion. Thanks for testing.


----------



## bnm81002

Russ,
when will this beta test become the official Zipper version 2.0?


----------



## rbautch

Sometime this week.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> I'm in the process of overhauling the Zipper to make it simpler and easier to use. If anyone is interested in helping me test the latest beta version and proofing the new instructions, please PM me. Prerequisites are a 6.2 image and a lba48-aware boot disc.


I'm still having some fun with the current version. Any way you can at least have that remain available?


----------



## wildch

undertow said:


> The only problem I ran into was the Windows XP telnet issue. I used these commands mentioned in the support thread by Gunnyman and they worked fine though:
> 
> telnet <enter>
> unset crlf <enter>
> open (tivoipaddress) <enter>
> 
> You might want to add that to the instructions (or the FAQ) since a lot of users will be doing this with XP.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again guys!


I also had the same problem. Other than a few newbie mistakes, it worked great.
I had a couple mistakes that could have been avoided. I have not prepared a tivo since Extreme.

1. Backing up of my virgin drive, I needed to put the Tivo drive on a seperate channel because I didn't see any progress in the status of the backup. After I changed the channel it worked.

2. On the restore the instantcake image would not resore, it hung at about 50mb and remained there. I thougt it might be corruption of the image so I dowloaded it again to compare the MD5 hash, that was not the problem. I burned the cdr again on another brand disc and at 8x, That fixed the problem.

3. The telnet "unset crlf" command is very important. I didn't realize I had a problem with the zipper until I ran it and the script told me about the linefeed problem. However at the time I was focused on the error 51 and when I ran the 51killer.tcl script it responded with nothing done. In your instructions we are told to run the 51killer.tcl script first before the tweak script. I was convinced that nothing done was not the right response. Only afer I ran the tweak script did I realize that there was a linefeed problem with my telnet session.

4. Can you put an option in the script that asks the user if they want to download a newer version of the script instead of just doing it.

Thanks for your hard work


----------



## kewashi

undertow said:


> ...
> The only problem I ran into was the Windows XP telnet issue. I used these commands mentioned in the support thread by Gunnyman and they worked fine though:
> 
> telnet <enter>
> unset crlf <enter>
> open (tivoipaddress) <enter>
> 
> You might want to add that to the instructions (or the FAQ) since a lot of users will be doing this with XP.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again guys!


A few other thoughts about crlf in XP telnet. You can shortcut unset with u or if you are really brave (no moreso than hacking a tivo) change the default in the registry as follows:



Code:


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Telnet]
"TERMTYPE"=dword:00000001
"NTLM"=dword:00000001
"DebugFlags"=dword:00000000
"PromptFlags"=dword:00000000
"BSASDEL"=dword:00000000
"DELASBS"=dword:00000000
"CRLF"=dword:00000001
"MODE"="Console"

Just change the CRLF value from 1 to 0
and you'll never have to do the unset crlf again
while you are at it, change the TermType as 0 and set
BSASDEL to 1 so the backspace key works as delete in vi

Your new registry block will look like:



Code:


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Telnet]
"TERMTYPE"=dword:00000000
"NTLM"=dword:00000001
"DebugFlags"=dword:00000000
"PromptFlags"=dword:00000000
"BSASDEL"=dword:00000001
"DELASBS"=dword:00000000
"CRLF"=dword:00000000
"MODE"="Console"


----------



## kewashi

Is there any interest in having a zipper version and associated instructions that will work with your tivo disk installed in a linux box directly instead of fussing around with booting to a mini linux on a win box? I would think that would be simple but perhaps I am naive?

The reason I ask is my next tivo hack project will have to be done that way because I ditched my fat32 drive on my pc for a SATA drive without a fat32 partition since I figured I couldnt get the SATA drivers working on the cd based linux anyways, unless of course someone has solved that problem?


----------



## iguy

I'm attempting to test this with my set of 4 DTivos HDVR2 & Philips DSR704s. I run everything and get an error after I say "n" to the Wireless prompt. It fails with the inability to move files around. 

I'll post more after the next attempt.


----------



## rbautch

What error do you get?


----------



## iguy

I get an error running the tar command. Broke it down and excuted the commands under the wireless section and I get a \002\000\000\000\377\377\377 error executing the tar command on rbautch_files.tgz. Something about bad octal. However when I look at the tgz outside of the tivo boot disks, I don't get any of these errors.

it appears that they open properly but I dont' have any way to check it as the errors happen opening the drivers files.

I can try getting this going in a VMware session and try running it again. At the moment I have the drive in a DSR704 and it hasn't rebooted on its own yet. its been running for about 30 mins now. Should I reboot it?

Also the telnet hasn't started up yet.


----------



## stevecon

Just thought I'd tell you that I ran your beta Zipper, and I'm very pleased to report it ran *without* incident on an 80 hour DirecTivo. I liked not having to swap out discs and issuing the commands related to it - while not a major problem, it seems I always have to type them out a couple of times before I get the command correct. Great job!


----------



## CrashX

iguy said:


> I get an error running the tar command. Broke it down and excuted the commands under the wireless section and I get a \002\000\000\000\377\377\377 error executing the tar command on rbautch_files.tgz. Something about bad octal. However when I look at the tgz outside of the tivo boot disks, I don't get any of these errors.
> 
> it appears that they open properly but I dont' have any way to check it as the errors happen opening the drivers files.
> 
> I can try getting this going in a VMware session and try running it again. At the moment I have the drive in a DSR704 and it hasn't rebooted on its own yet. its been running for about 30 mins now. Should I reboot it?
> 
> Also the telnet hasn't started up yet.


I'm getting the same errors:

"Backup up old drivers to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...
tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\...." where octal gid_t value expected

This repates 5 times.
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
usb driver installation failed, exiting..."

I will try rebuilding the CD from scratch.


----------



## iguy

Got the error reproduced now:

Exactly like CrashX says.

Here's at userfriendly_ionsphere_org Tivo BrokenBetaZipper2.0.png - screen shot for examination


tar is version 1.13 from /bin/tar (Gnu tar)

I used the verion 4.04 of ptvlba48-404DD.iso.
tivotools.tar with a date of 8/4/2005.
Superpatch-67all version 1.2
Last line in the Version History.pdf is Renamed v2.0

Any thoughts on what is wrong?


----------



## rbautch

I recompiled the archive and uploaded it again. If this doesn't fix the problem, try these commands manually to see if they fail.


Code:


gunzip -c /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz | tar -C /tivo/lib/modules -x *drivers2.4.20.tgz
tar -zxf /tivo/lib/modules/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /tivo/lib/modules

Depending on how far the script gets, you may have to mount your hard drive and cdrom drive before trying these commands.


----------



## iguy

rbautch said:


> I recompiled the archive and uploaded it again. If this doesn't fix the problem, try these commands manually to see if they fail.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> gunzip -c /tivo/hacks/rbautch_files.tgz | tar -C /tivo/lib/modules -x *drivers2.4.20.tgz
> tar -zxf /tivo/lib/modules/drivers2.4.20.tgz -C /tivo/lib/modules
> 
> Depending on how far the script gets, you may have to mount your hard drive and cdrom drive before trying these commands.


I've done this manually in my troubleshooting. gunzip works fine. The tar command fails with those messages.

I'll try the latest zipper tree version. I think it has something to do with the tar binary and the version of tar used to package up the files.


----------



## rbautch

iguy said:


> I'll try the latest zipper tree version. I think it has something to do with the tar binary and the version of tar used to package up the files.


This could very well be true. I use cygwin to create the archives. I was able to duplicate the error, and was able to bypass it for now by supressing the error and not exiting the script when the error comes up. The tar command still works even with the errors. Just posted a new version to try out. Thanks for helping with this.


----------



## bnm81002

did you post it on the Zipper website? it still shows version 1.7?


----------



## iguy

rbautch said:


> This could very well be true. I use cygwin to create the archives. I was able to duplicate the error, and was able to bypass it for now by supressing the error and not exiting the script when the error comes up. The tar command still works even with the errors. Just posted a new version to try out. Thanks for helping with this.


Mucho Thanks to you. What you did fixed it. I'm pretty sure this is a old issue with the first version of tar there. Either way..

I was never able to get MRV working before with different scripts and setups and now my DSR704 is finding and transferring a file using TivoServer.

Woo Woo!!

Do let me know if there is something else I can test for you. This was a clean build from scratch on a DSR704. I'll be doing the same on an HDVR2 here shortly. I've got to either clean that one off or figure out how to transfer the encrypted files off and uncrypt them. Any leads are appreciated. I think I've got one test that I can do with that.

If I can hijack this thread... I'm going to setup 2 other systems but they aren't going to be on the internet. They are just going to be behind a router/firewall switch (cheapie that lets both Dtivo's talk to each other) Is there anything special I need to do to make them work properly? I've read a dozen threads on DNS and such stuff but don't know if that's still valid or needed with this set of scripts.


----------



## CrashX

It works for me as well. The erros still come up, but it just goes on without exiting the script.

Quick (possibly stupid) question that I hope hasn't been answered in a different thread.
At the very beginning of the script it says:
"Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number:"

But after I enter the first 3 digits it returns
"zipper.sh: [: too many arguments"

It goes on, but is this normal?


----------



## rbautch

> did you post it on the Zipper website? it still shows version 1.7?


. The version on the website is the last stable version. Version 2.0 beta is linked at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## rbautch

> I'm going to setup 2 other systems but they aren't going to be on the internet. They are just going to be behind a router/firewall switch (cheapie that lets both Dtivo's talk to each other) Is there anything special I need to do to make them work properly? I've read a dozen threads on DNS and such stuff but don't know if that's still valid or needed with this set of scripts.


Try setting the DNS value equal to 0.0.0.0.


----------



## rbautch

> The erros still come up, but it just goes on without exiting the script.


. The errors should be supressed now.



> At the very beginning of the script it says:
> "Please enter the first 3 digits of your service number:"
> But after I enter the first 3 digits it returns
> "zipper.sh: [: too many arguments"
> It goes on, but is this normal?


No, not normal. Has anyone else seen this? Try the following commands one by one, and see if you get the same error.


Code:


service=102; digit1=`echo $service | cut -c0-1`
service=102; digit1=`echo $service | cut -c1-1`
service=102; digit2=`echo $service | cut -c2-2`
service=102; digit3=`echo $service | cut -c3-3`


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> . The version on the website is the last stable version. Version 2.0 beta is linked at the beginning of this thread.


should I take it that you are still beta testing version 2.0 and it won't be official till it's posted on the Zipper website?


----------



## rbautch

It's just about there, so feel free to use the beta.


----------



## dishdudes

CrashX said:


> I'm getting the same errors:
> 
> "Backup up old drivers to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...
> tar: Header contains "\200\000\000\...." where octal gid_t value expected
> 
> This repates 5 times.
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
> usb driver installation failed, exiting..."
> 
> I will try rebuilding the CD from scratch.


I downloaded the lastest build today but still got these errors..


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> It's just about there, so feel free to use the beta.


hey I waited this long, I can wait some more, thanks


----------



## rbautch

dishdudes said:


> I downloaded the lastest build today but still got these errors..


Impossible! The code that generates that message is not there anymore. Are you sure you used the link from post#5 of this thread?


----------



## Ellipse

Just in time to repair an HDVR2 with a HDD failure! The only issue I had was not with your script, but with the boot disk itself. I had to set the on-board IDE controller to compatibility mode (ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe Motherboard) to get past the IDE detection. Once I did that, it was smooth sailing! 

Thanks again! 

(Now to tell my friend that has the same issue (HDDs bought at the same time too. Hmmmmm...)


----------



## neilmitchell126

rbautch said:


> I'm in the process of overhauling the Zipper to make it simpler and easier to use. If anyone is interested in helping me test the latest beta version and proofing the new instructions, please PM me. Prerequisites are a 6.2 image and a lba48-aware boot disc.


My Tivo just died, have checked the hard drive it is us, have new drive but no instalation software. Can you help ps it is a thompson.

Thanks Neil


----------



## rbautch

neilmitchell126 said:


> My Tivo just died, have checked the hard drive it is us, have new drive but no instalation software. Can you help ps it is a thompson.
> 
> Thanks Neil


This is not a help thread.


----------



## Lord Vader

And thank God it's not a Language Arts/English grammar thread, either.


----------



## cashoe

TWP 1.3.1 was released as of sept 13th, could this possibly make it into zipper 2.0?


----------



## sage_82

A couple of notes from my testing. I have a backup of my old drive that I tried to copy into zipper_tools directory and rename 000001 when I ran the zipper_isomaker.bat it created a small zipper_universal_CD.iso (12,652 KB) which looked to only be the LBA boot disk.

I used instantcake to restore my backup to a new hard drive. installed and tested. I then removed and installed into the PC and ran the zipper.sh. When asked for my first 3 digits of my service code I typed them in (301). I got the following 3 lines of text.

Checking your ZipperCD
Zipper.sh :[: too many arguments
All required files found Continuing...

the rest of the hack seemed to work with me setting up the wireless settings.

I then installed into the tivo and started it up. The tivo rebooted as stated in the instructions. Once the reboot was complete and I had live TV I tried to Ping the IP of the TIVO and I only got time outs.

Philips 704 Tivo with a Linksys WUSB11 v.2.8 adapter.

restarted the tivo through the menus and the light went rapid yellow/green flashing and didn't reboot. unplugged the tivo and then plugged it back in and it rebooted. I moved the USB adapter to the other USB port and still no luck with Pinging the Tivo


----------



## jg123

When will the zipper support the 6.3 version that just came out?  I just got the update today, so I may be rushing things, but I can't wait to try transferring shows from HDVR2 to my HDTivo! Also Tivoweb on the HDTivo would be nice.


----------



## iguy

In looking at the filesystem I ran into a problem on one of my builds. However a couple of reboots fixed it. However I believe I've managed to find a symptom of it.

In / I've got a "-p" directory. I'm digging on the possible causes.

Also I've gotten error messages when running TWP and trying to change the theme. (Unknown wherelese this might be an issue.)

I go to themes then click on any theme. (From what I've seen this is only the first time you do it. Haven't done serious testing on this yet.)

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_theme '/daynight' ''
couldn't open "/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "savefile" line 2)
invoked from within
"savefile $source_dir/tivoweb.cfg $cfg"
(procedure "updateconfig" line 10)
invoked from within
"updateconfig "Theme" $path"
(procedure "::action_theme" line 7)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## dmurphy

rbautch said:


> Ah. I forgot about you Mac people. This version of the Zipper includes a dos batch script to manipulate files and isos. Can you run a batch script on a Mac?


Just keep in mind that the Macintosh is really a Unix workstation.... we have a bunch'a nifty things like, say, sh, csh, ksh, zsh, and friends ...

Batch scripts are so '80s.... why not try a shell script (that's so '70s!  I'll download the latest-n-greatest and see if I can get the batch script converted ...



Code:


[email protected]: cd /bin
[email protected]: ls -l sh ksh zsh csh
-r-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  347016 Aug 21  2005 csh
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  896720 Aug 22  2005 ksh
-r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  581636 Apr 24 22:21 sh
-rwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  491340 Aug 22  2005 zsh


----------



## rbautch

sage_82 said:


> A couple of notes from my testing. I have a backup of my old drive that I tried to copy into zipper_tools directory and rename 000001 when I ran the zipper_isomaker.bat it created a small zipper_universal_CD.iso (12,652 KB) which looked to only be the LBA boot disk.
> 
> I used instantcake to restore my backup to a new hard drive. installed and tested. I then removed and installed into the PC and ran the zipper.sh. When asked for my first 3 digits of my service code I typed them in (301). I got the following 3 lines of text.
> 
> Checking your ZipperCD
> Zipper.sh :[: too many arguments
> All required files found Continuing...
> 
> the rest of the hack seemed to work with me setting up the wireless settings.
> 
> I then installed into the tivo and started it up. The tivo rebooted as stated in the instructions. Once the reboot was complete and I had live TV I tried to Ping the IP of the TIVO and I only got time outs.
> 
> Philips 704 Tivo with a Linksys WUSB11 v.2.8 adapter.
> 
> restarted the tivo through the menus and the light went rapid yellow/green flashing and didn't reboot. unplugged the tivo and then plugged it back in and it rebooted. I moved the USB adapter to the other USB port and still no luck with Pinging the Tivo


Thanks for the test. I fixed the too may arguments issue, and upladed a new version today. Not sure what the issue is with the wireless adapter - can you confirm that backported drivers were NOT installed?


----------



## rbautch

iguy said:


> In looking at the filesystem I ran into a problem on one of my builds. However a couple of reboots fixed it. However I believe I've managed to find a symptom of it.
> 
> In / I've got a "-p" directory. I'm digging on the possible causes.
> 
> Also I've gotten error messages when running TWP and trying to change the theme. (Unknown wherelese this might be an issue.)
> 
> I go to themes then click on any theme. (From what I've seen this is only the first time you do it. Haven't done serious testing on this yet.)
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_theme '/daynight' ''
> couldn't open "/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open $filename w"
> (procedure "savefile" line 2)
> invoked from within
> "savefile $source_dir/tivoweb.cfg $cfg"
> (procedure "updateconfig" line 10)
> invoked from within
> "updateconfig "Theme" $path"
> (procedure "::action_theme" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


The -p directory sounds like a failed attempt to create a directory using the switch -p. You should be able to delete it without adverse affects. Re the TWP issue, you may need to mount the root filesystem read-write before running TWP. Apparently, the new version of TWP expects to be in /var, which is always mounted read-write.


----------



## rbautch

dmurphy said:


> Just keep in mind that the Macintosh is really a Unix workstation.... we have a bunch'a nifty things like, say, sh, csh, ksh, zsh, and friends ...
> 
> Batch scripts are so '80s.... why not try a shell script (that's so '70s!  I'll download the latest-n-greatest and see if I can get the batch script converted ...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]: cd /bin
> [email protected]: ls -l sh ksh zsh csh
> -r-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  347016 Aug 21  2005 csh
> -r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  896720 Aug 22  2005 ksh
> -r-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  581636 Apr 24 22:21 sh
> -rwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  491340 Aug 22  2005 zsh


Cool thanks for helping. Have to get me one of them macs.


----------



## dmurphy

rbautch said:


> Cool thanks for helping. Have to get me one of them macs.


I've got version 1.0 of the isomaker script done ... Please, someone else with a Mac (that's you Gunny!) try it out and let me know if it works for you ...

Just unzip it and drop it into the main zipper directory ...

EDIT: appears it's too big to be uploaded here, so grab it from here instead:

http://idisk.mac.com/dennis_murphy-Public

--DM


----------



## rbautch

dmurphy said:


> I've got version 1.0 of the isomaker script done ... Please, someone else with a Mac (that's you Gunny!) try it out and let me know if it works for you ...
> 
> Just unzip it and drop it into the main zipper directory ...
> 
> EDIT: appears it's too big to be uploaded here, so grab it from here instead:
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/dennis_murphy-Public
> 
> --DM


Sweet! Thanks Dennis. I'll include this with the main Zipper distribution.


----------



## sage_82

Is there a way to check the backported drivers without a serial cable? Otherwise I need to make up the serial cable today to test it out. Was hoping to borrow a friends wired ethernet adapter otherwise.


----------



## dmurphy

rbautch said:


> Sweet! Thanks Dennis. I'll include this with the main Zipper distribution.


Linux support would be easy to add also; I just don't have a Linux box to test with. (Nor an mkisofs Linux binary!)

It's ugly, but (I think) it works ...


----------



## rbautch

sage_82 said:


> Is there a way to check the backported drivers without a serial cable? Otherwise I need to make up the serial cable today to test it out. Was hoping to borrow a friends wired ethernet adapter otherwise.


Wired adapter should work. You could also check by pulling the drive and mounting the root filesystem in your PC.


----------



## dlmcmurr

iguy said:


> In looking at the filesystem I ran into a problem on one of my builds. However a couple of reboots fixed it. However I believe I've managed to find a symptom of it.
> 
> In / I've got a "-p" directory. I'm digging on the possible causes.
> 
> Also I've gotten error messages when running TWP and trying to change the theme. (Unknown wherelese this might be an issue.)
> 
> I go to themes then click on any theme. (From what I've seen this is only the first time you do it. Haven't done serious testing on this yet.)
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_theme '/daynight' ''
> couldn't open "/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open $filename w"
> (procedure "savefile" line 2)
> invoked from within
> "savefile $source_dir/tivoweb.cfg $cfg"
> (procedure "updateconfig" line 10)
> invoked from within
> "updateconfig "Theme" $path"
> (procedure "::action_theme" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


On your second issue, open up a telnet session and use the command "rw" to write enable the partition. Then after you change the theme, use "ro" to go back to readonly.

I'm looking forward to trying this out myself soon as I zipper my third dTivo.

Dave


----------



## iguy

Got another one. This time I was trying to create a Season Pass using TWP. When I clicked Create Season Pass I got this error message:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_saveseasonpass '' 'set "quality" "100";set "kam" "5";set "showtype" "0";set "keepuntil" "0";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "109684";set "action" "Save";'
can't read "TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED": no such variable
while executing
"event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED $TmkDataChanged::SEASON_PASS $objectid"
(procedure "::action_saveseasonpass" line 16)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


Any thoughts?


----------



## iguy

Its strange. Some of the TWP stuff appears to work great. Some don't, same kind of errors where something has "no such variable".


----------



## iguy

rbautch said:


> The -p directory sounds like a failed attempt to create a directory using the switch -p. You should be able to delete it without adverse affects. Re the TWP issue, you may need to mount the root filesystem read-write before running TWP. Apparently, the new version of TWP expects to be in /var, which is always mounted read-write.


I found this in /etc also. I've cleaned them up.

Thanks for the help I did remount it in rw and that made that issue go away.

Appreciate all the help on this. Zipper 2.0 is very good. The question I have is do you care about these issues for 2.0 or are you going to put out there something like "known issues list" for 2.0 and just release it?

I have no desire to waste your time on this if you have another route I can go down (ie. Test 1.4 or something.) My main goal is to stay compatible with the Zipper scripts if I do anything.


----------



## sage_82

rbautch said:


> Thanks for the test. I fixed the too may arguments issue, and upladed a new version today. Not sure what the issue is with the wireless adapter - can you confirm that backported drivers were NOT installed?


where should I find the backported drivers to see if they are installed or not?
Through the serial connection I am unable to find any drivers.


----------



## sage_82

rbautch said:


> Thanks for the test. I fixed the too may arguments issue, and upladed a new version today. Not sure what the issue is with the wireless adapter - can you confirm that backported drivers were NOT installed?


New test finds that the argument you fixed is still not working. The If loop for the superpatch confirmation has too many fi's at the end. Line 90 errors out.


----------



## dmurphy

sage_82 said:


> New test finds that the argument you fixed is still not working. The If loop for the superpatch confirmation has too many fi's at the end. Line 90 errors out.


Yup.

Also, line 251 has a hard-coded path of /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz ....

I was using an older Zipper CD I created a while back and can't get my wired ethernet adapter to work on an HR10-250 (Linksys USB100) .... Trying Zipper 2.0 now.

--DM


----------



## rbautch

sage_82 said:


> New test finds that the argument you fixed is still not working. The If loop for the superpatch confirmation has too many fi's at the end. Line 90 errors out.


The too many arguments was a different issue. Line 90 is fixed now.


----------



## rbautch

dmurphy said:


> Yup.
> 
> Also, line 251 has a hard-coded path of /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz ....
> 
> I was using an older Zipper CD I created a while back and can't get my wired ethernet adapter to work on an HR10-250 (Linksys USB100) .... Trying Zipper 2.0 now.
> 
> --DM


That's by design. I'm shoving all the required files on to the PTV lba48 boot CD instead of using a separate tools disc. Old tools discs won't work.


----------



## jjn

rbautch

Seems this might be a better thread for this.

Original post is here
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4402671#post4402671

Still not able to see/run the script files, ".sh"

I finally took all the files needed to build a tools cd, "like pre 1.7", without the lba boot stuff and was able to run zipper.sh.
Had to boot with the ptb lba disk and then swap with the tools cd I built. Had to add the S2_KERNELS folder for my HR10-25 and it seemed to work. I did fix the typo at line 90.

Still don't know why when i use the isomaker with 2.0 it doesn't seem to work.

rbautch, any ideas?

It would be great to just boot one disk, but for me it's not working 

Again thanks for all the work you and the rest of the people on this forum do for us wana be hackers.


----------



## dmurphy

rbautch said:


> That's by design. I'm shoving all the required files on to the PTV lba48 boot CD instead of using a separate tools disc. Old tools discs won't work.


Weird. I'm using an lba48 boot disk, no idea why it didn't find the kernel ... I'll have to give it another shot.

On another note, my wired adapter still isn't working. I forced an upgrade to 6.3 by manually updating the installSw.ictl file and calling it from rc.sysinit, and now that I'm on 6.3 at least the link light is lit up on the Linksys USB100, but the IP address still ain't plumbed up. 

It's approaching midnight, so that's enough for me tonight ... Pick this up again tomorrow. 

Oh, on yet another note, I found a 'bug' in the Macintosh version of the zipper_isomaker.sh script... a -R is needed in the MKISOFS commandline; I can send you an updated version if you so desire.

--DM


----------



## rbautch

Yep, send it over.


----------



## sage_82

rbautch said:


> The too many arguments was a different issue. Line 90 is fixed now.


Grabbed the version dated the 9/20 last night and tested it. It does get by the line 90 error with just a status message that I PMed you about it thinking a binary action is required when confirming that the superpatch files are present.

Confirmed that there was no backup of drivers in the /lib/modules directory and still was unable to ping or telnet to the DSR704 with a WUSB11 v2.8 attached.

ran the tweak.sh script and when it asks if I want to install the USB2.0 drivers I answered yes. At this point it backs up the appropriate drivers in /lib/modules. Still unable to get a wireless connection.


----------



## jjn

jjn said:


> rbautch
> Seems this might be a better thread for this.
> 
> Original post is here
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4402671#post4402671
> 
> Still not able to see/run the script files, ".sh"


Ok I found the problem. 

I was using Imgburn 2.1 to burn the iso. This morning I used Nero 7 to do the burn and the Zipper2.0 disk works great. 

I used Imgburn again just to verify and still the .sh files were missing.


----------



## 10shooter

rbautch said:


> . The errors should be supressed now.
> 
> No, not normal. Has anyone else seen this? Try the following commands one by one, and see if you get the same error.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> service=102; digit1=`echo $service | cut -c0-1`
> service=102; digit1=`echo $service | cut -c1-1`
> service=102; digit2=`echo $service | cut -c2-2`
> service=102; digit3=`echo $service | cut -c3-3`


I just made the zipper today and got same results, but it continued on after trying code 102.
msg is 
Checking your Zipper CD
zipper.sh :[ /cdrom/superpatch-67all-NutKas-1.1.tcl: binary operator expected
All required files found. Continuing.....

Please enter location of your Tivo Drive...

and so far so good..
I'll post back if more info.

I have to say. Good Job with putting all this together, you must have the patience of Job...working out all the issues
thanks
Mark


----------



## BigBearf

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dmurphy
> I've got version 1.0 of the isomaker script done ... Please, someone else with a Mac (that's you Gunny!) try it out and let me know if it works for you ...
> 
> Just unzip it and drop it into the main zipper directory ...
> 
> EDIT: appears it's too big to be uploaded here, so grab it from here instead:
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/dennis_murphy-Public
> 
> --DM
> Sweet! Thanks Dennis. I'll include this with the main Zipper distribution.


1. I tried the isomaker script and indeed did make a *zipper_universal_CD.iso* 
2. Use Toast to burn the iso both in DATA and ISO modes
3. Put in PC and got "No operating system" message
4 Put Zipper 1.0 Boot disk and got to PTV upgrade prompt
5. Put the Zipper 2.0 universal disk in and ran Zipper and got "No tivotool.tar" although it is there when I dir or ls 
Any suggestions or thought?

Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I'll be giving this a shot soon guys, thanks!


----------



## rbautch

BigBearf said:


> 1. I tried the isomaker script and indeed did make a *zipper_universal_CD.iso*
> 2. Use Toast to burn the iso both in DATA and ISO modes
> 3. Put in PC and got "No operating system" message
> 4 Put Zipper 1.0 Boot disk and got to PTV upgrade prompt
> 5. Put the Zipper 2.0 universal disk in and ran Zipper and got "No tivotool.tar" although it is there when I dir or ls
> Any suggestions or thought?
> 
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


Are you using a mac? I thought dmurphy was going to post an update for the mac "batch script" to fix an error. All the batch script does is add the contents of the zipper_tools folder to your iso, so you can also do that manually with any program like winiso or ultraiso.


----------



## dmurphy

rbautch said:


> Are you using a mac? I thought dmurphy was going to post an update for the mac "batch script" to fix an error. All the batch script does is add the contents of the zipper_tools folder to your iso, so you can also do that manually with any program like winiso or ultraiso.


Yeah, my apologies, I missed a flag for the mkisofs command and it produces a very-much-busted CD.

I just posted the updated version of the script which has the correct flag. Please try it and let me know if it works this time ...

Thanks!

--Dennis


----------



## BigBearf

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by BigBearf
> 1. I tried the isomaker script and indeed did make a zipper_universal_CD.iso
> 2. Use Toast to burn the iso both in DATA and ISO modes
> 3. Put in PC and got "No operating system" message
> 4 Put Zipper 1.0 Boot disk and got to PTV upgrade prompt
> 5. Put the Zipper 2.0 universal disk in and ran Zipper and got "No tivotool.tar" although it is there when I dir or ls
> Any suggestions or thought?
> 
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


Dennis, 
Thanks for the updated script. I will download it an reburn using Toast on my Mac. Any special burning instructions. I have burned as simple iso and as data and as hybrid cd . I will try the iso and post results tonight. Any other thoughts re: the "No tivotool.tar" message or do you think this script will fix things?

thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## dmurphy

BigBearf said:


> Dennis,
> Thanks for the updated script. I will download it an reburn using Toast on my Mac. Any special burning instructions. I have burned as simple iso and as data and as hybrid cd . I will try the iso and post results tonight. Any other thoughts re: the "No tivotool.tar" message or do you think this script will fix things?
> 
> thanks,
> Jeff


Hi Jeff,

This should burn just fine as a data CD. The problem with the first version was that it was missing a parameter to generate a "Rock Ridge" format CD, which means that it made a mangled mess out of filenames... that's (probably) why you got the "tivotools.tar not found" error.

By default, an ISO CD image uses file versioning much like the OpenVMS operating system. That, of course, makes filenames that we don't expect. It also converts everything to uppercase, so while you may have seen 'TIVOTOOLS.TAR;1', the Linux zipper script was looking for 'tivotools.tar'. Keep in mind that most UNIX variants are case-sensitive (Linux included).

The "Rock Ridge" extensions allow long filenames, and lowercase, as well as hiding the file versioning.

Short version: Use the new version of the script


----------



## Drewster

Any chance TWP could gain the ability to adverstise itself via Bonjour/Rondesvous/ZeroConf?


----------



## BigBearf

> Hi Jeff,
> 
> This should burn just fine as a data CD. The problem with the first version was that it was missing a parameter to generate a "Rock Ridge" format CD, which means that it made a mangled mess out of filenames... that's (probably) why you got the "tivotools.tar not found" error.
> 
> By default, an ISO CD image uses file versioning much like the OpenVMS operating system. That, of course, makes filenames that we don't expect. It also converts everything to uppercase, so while you may have seen 'TIVOTOOLS.TAR;1', the Linux zipper script was looking for 'tivotools.tar'. Keep in mind that most UNIX variants are case-sensitive (Linux included).
> 
> The "Rock Ridge" extensions allow long filenames, and lowercase, as well as hiding the file versioning.
> 
> Short version: Use the new version of the script


Dennis, 
Nice script. Progress but not quite. I have used the new script and remade a new universal iso. 
The bad news is that it is not bootable. The good news is that if I use the PTV boot disk to obtain the PTVupgrade prompt, I can then mount the new disk and run Zipper 2.0. I have not re-imaged and totally zippered a new drive but will by this weekend.

Any thoughts on how to make the disk bootable? I plan on obtaining a 6.3a image when available and hopefully a tweak II script in order to enable HMO and hopefully MRV(probably not in the cards)

Thanks and I'll keep you updated, 
Jeff


----------



## bman12

moved from original Zipper thread at request of Gunnyman

I have successfully zippered and enhanced my three TIVOs in the past. My Phillips dsr708 zippered drive recently bit the dust. Western Digital sent me a new 160GB drive so I decided to use the new zipper 2.0 on it. After zippering twice and making two zipper cds I can't get past powering up. I have tried jumpering cable select, master and master slave present to no avail. 
I did notice some errors when zippering....although it did report success.
At one point it said Fixing IP tables mv: unable to rename ip tables no such file or directory
At another it said backing up old drivers installing new drivers mv: unable to rename '/tivo/lib/modules/avx8817x.0' no such file or directory
Also when mounting cdrom it said mounting read only.
I can hear the drive powering down as well while waiting to power up TIVO.

Help...I need to get some sleep!


----------



## BigBearf

> 1. I tried the isomaker script and indeed did make a zipper_universal_CD.iso
> 2. Use Toast to burn the iso both in DATA and ISO modes
> 3. Put in PC and got "No operating system" message
> 4 Put Zipper 1.0 Boot disk and got to PTV upgrade prompt
> 5. Put the Zipper 2.0 universal disk in and ran Zipper and got "No tivotool.tar" although it is there when I dir or ls
> Any suggestions or thought?
> 
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


I have re-imaged the universal iso but it is still not bootable using the mac script. 
I have tried using the boot disk and then running the* sh /cdrom/zipper.sh* command and get the following error:

Error 
CP: /cdrom/S2-kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz 
No such file or directory 
Hacked kernel not found on CD. Aborting...

Any thoughts? 
I will tried inserting the contents of the Boot iso to the zipper disk and try again. 
Jeff


----------



## rbautch

BigBearf said:


> I have re-imaged the universal iso but it is still not bootable using the mac script.
> I have tried using the boot disk and then running the* sh /cdrom/zipper.sh* command and get the following error:
> 
> Error
> CP: /cdrom/S2-kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz
> No such file or directory
> Hacked kernel not found on CD. Aborting...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> I will tried inserting the contents of the Boot iso to the zipper disk and try again.
> Jeff


The executable that adds files to the boot disk was compiled for windows, and it won't work with a mac. I'll look into finding a mac version that will work. In the meantime, you can add the contents of the zipper_tools folder to the ptv boot CD iso, and it should work fine. You'll need to use iso editing software, like winiso or ultraiso.


----------



## vMAC

Does anyone know why my CD doesn't get to part C of Step 3 on the instructions? I hit enter once and then it says something about CDROM and to press enter to boot but it doesn't do anything when I hit enter just sits there. I have to restart the comp to get it started again and it stops at the same part again. Any clue?


----------



## undertow

I just wanted to thank you guys again for an excellent package. I ran the beta version on a brand new 300GB drive today, installing an image from the zipper disc I created using your directions. Once again, everything went smooth as silk!


----------



## rbautch

vMAC said:


> Does anyone know why my CD doesn't get to part C of Step 3 on the instructions? I hit enter once and then it says something about CDROM and to press enter to boot but it doesn't do anything when I hit enter just sits there. I have to restart the comp to get it started again and it stops at the same part again. Any clue?


Sounds like your CD is not bootable? Try burning just the PTVupgrade boot CD, and see if that works. If not, figure out how to burn an iso image.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> Sounds like your CD is not bootable? Try burning just the PTVupgrade boot CD, and see if that works. If not, figure out how to burn an iso image.


Sorry I don't think that I explained it correctly; please see this thread where I think I did a little bit better.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4436218&&#post4436218


----------



## dmurphy

rbautch said:


> The executable that adds files to the boot disk was compiled for windows, and it won't work with a mac. I'll look into finding a mac version that will work. In the meantime, you can add the contents of the zipper_tools folder to the ptv boot CD iso, and it should work fine. You'll need to use iso editing software, like winiso or ultraiso.


In the archive file for "zipper_isomaker-mac.zip", I've included a copy of mkisofs. It seems to work fine on the Mac ... Not sure why the CD isn't bootable though -- which version of Toast are you using to burn the CD?

I am using Toast 7, and clicking on the "Copy" tab, and then "Image file" it seems to work fine for me....

Which source ISO image are you using?


----------



## BigBearf

> In the archive file for "zipper_isomaker-mac.zip", I've included a copy of mkisofs. It seems to work fine on the Mac ... Not sure why the CD isn't bootable though -- which version of Toast are you using to burn the CD?
> 
> I am using Toast 7, and clicking on the "Copy" tab, and then "Image file" it seems to work fine for me....
> 
> Which source ISO image are you using?


I tried creating the "zipper_isomaker-mac.zip" iso 2 or 3 times and burned using Toast 7 as 9660 iso image (thanks for the graphic) but still not a bootable disk

Next, I tried to use the boot disk and then use the iso image disk but no luck. What I eventually did is remake my zipper 1.0 disks with the upgraded PTVnet boot disk and then did the disk swap routine to hack the last two HR10's.

Both units are hacked, one with a Seagate 400GB and the other with a 750GB drive. I did the add63.tcl thing and received the slices on the 750GB unit and then used Slicer 1.3a. Good results, network intact but some things such as 30 SecSkip did not survive the upgrade.

Looking forward to trying the "zipper_isomaker-mac.zip" method on my Mac in the future hopefully when Zipper for HR10 for 6.3x is finalized and I will upgrade more of the HR10s to the 750GB drives.

Hope this helps, 
Jeff


----------



## jmacha

I used the instructions to create the combined boot / zipper cd, but for some reason my iso image ends up with some of the files having 0 bytes, including the superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl file. also during the iso creation all the file names are converted into upper case. 

it took me a couple hours to figure out that my tivo was not superpatched because of the 0 byte file.

any ideas as to why this happened? i would like to correct it so that i can have a good zipper cd.

note: the files are not 0 byte in the zipper_tools directory, only on the resulting iso

also the file name superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl gets truncated by one char.
to SUPERPATCH-67ALL-NUTKASE-1.1.TC


----------



## rbautch

Files get truncated and converted to all caps when you extract the iso in Windows. Shouldn't make a difference in Linux. Don't know why you ended up with a 0 byte file. Make sure you copied it to the correct location.


----------



## rbautch

dmurphy said:


> I've got version 1.0 of the isomaker script done ... Please, someone else with a Mac (that's you Gunny!) try it out and let me know if it works for you ...
> 
> Just unzip it and drop it into the main zipper directory ...
> 
> EDIT: appears it's too big to be uploaded here, so grab it from here instead:
> 
> http://idisk.mac.com/dennis_murphy-Public
> 
> --DM


Dennis, can you repost this? It's asking for username and password.


----------



## dmurphy

rbautch said:


> Dennis, can you repost this? It's asking for username and password.


Yikes, sorry about that. Fixed now.


----------



## dmurphy

For all of the Mac users, please try downloading the zipper_isomaker script again.

I made some tweaks and fixes that should eliminate the problems you've all been having. It also supports burning the CD right from the script (!!)

Gotta love Apple. 

Download Here


----------

